# A traditional bear hunt *VIDEO*



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2011)

Hope you enjoy.

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7WNH2ShrdAU?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7WNH2ShrdAU?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Oct 10, 2011)

Dadgum that's a tank of a bear. Congratulations!


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome hunt! Thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats Tracy!  I could hear the death moan...Something I didn't give mine enough time to do           Did you make the video or the outfitter? It's great...


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 10, 2011)

oh man!! that was awesome.. I bet that was a super time. on my list of things to do......
 congratulations, T.P.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Congrats Tracy!  I could hear the death moan...Something I didn't give mine enough time to do           Did you make the video or the outfitter? It's great...



I made the video, the outfitter is my buddy from home. He goes up there every fall and spring guiding. He told me if I would come he would run the camera. He also filmed my dad(the last picture in the video) the week before, and my dad filmed my other buddy(the middle picture) shooting his bear the same day I killed mine. 

Except for the plane(I hate planes), it was the most relaxing trip I've ever been on.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 10, 2011)

T.P. said:


> I made the video, the outfitter is my buddy from home. He goes up there every fall and spring guiding. He told me if I would come he would run the camera. He also filmed my dad(the last picture in the video) the week before, and my dad filmed my other buddy(the middle picture) shooting his bear the same day I killed mine.
> 
> Except for the plane(I hate planes), it was the most relaxing trip I've ever been on.



U need to hook us up w a discounted trip


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> U need to hook us up w a discounted trip



It ain't that expensive, especially if several split gas and drove. I'd love to get up with several from here and take a trip up there.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 10, 2011)

T.P. said:


> It ain't that expensive, especially if several split gas and drove. I'd love to get up with several from here and take a trip up there.



I can think of 4 or 5 off the top of my head w interest. getting them to commit is something different


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 10, 2011)

Great Video, 
Thanks for sharing, Congrats on the Bear


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 10, 2011)

Man I love that bear hunting. Thanks for sharing your hunt.


----------



## K80Shooter (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats T.P. nice bear, I'd like to do that before I get too old. I dont shoot a bow much anymore but I have a heck of a crossbow.


----------



## Tikki (Oct 10, 2011)

That was a great video!! Thanks!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome video!  Wish I had a pop to drink while I watched it.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 10, 2011)

Did you bait with donuts on that can???......makes me feel kinda sorry for the bear, that's purty tantalizing ya know!!!!!
congrates on that fine speciman of bear-dom.....that was a long drag from Canada tho!!! whew...you'd need several pops!!!!


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 10, 2011)

T.P. said:


> It ain't that expensive, especially if several split gas and drove. I'd love to get up with several from here and take a trip up there.



Did someone say road trip??????




A bear is high on my list. I hate to fly and can drive a lot... If you're serious.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Oct 10, 2011)

I`d be up for a roadtrip with a bear at the end.....


----------



## Etter2 (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome bear!  Anybody who hasn't done this really needs to.  I've been going since I was 12 years old.  Last year we drove from here to Quebec and back.  If you get a couple people together, the drive isn't even that bad.  I've hunted a lot of different stuff, but I'd rather hunt bears over bait in canada than anything else I've ever done.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Awsome job on the video and the bear! Man, you were cool as a cucumber before, during, and after the shot!


----------



## T.P. (Oct 10, 2011)

gtfisherman said:


> Did someone say road trip??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Serious as a twisted limb. Spring season starts around the end of May. It'll be here before you know it.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 10, 2011)

Etter2 said:


> Awesome bear!  Anybody who hasn't done this really needs to.  I've been going since I was 12 years old.  Last year we drove from here to Quebec and back.  If you get a couple people together, the drive isn't even that bad.  I've hunted a lot of different stuff, but I'd rather hunt bears over bait in canada than anything else I've ever done.



I'll second that. If you have never done it you should give it a try. I am looking to take my boy in the spring for his first bear. It is a great adventure.


----------



## gurn (Oct 10, 2011)

That was ah good bear. Nothin sweeter than the sound ah that death moan.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 11, 2011)

Your the Man TP. Outstanding hunt and congrats.RC


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 11, 2011)

Enjoyed the video, congrats on a nice bear.


----------



## SOS (Oct 11, 2011)

I want to try it, too.  Gotta figure out this left handed shooting first.

Good looking bear.


----------



## AMB (Oct 11, 2011)

Great video!


----------



## gblrklr (Oct 12, 2011)

Awesome video!  Congratulation on a great hunt!


----------



## dpoole (Oct 12, 2011)

how close did that bear get to you?


----------



## T.P. (Oct 12, 2011)

dpoole said:


> how close did that bear get to you?



Could have petted him.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 12, 2011)

Gooood bear TP. Now you need a big Ga. buck for your OLD SCHOOL TEAM to bump up ya'lls score. Nothing like pressure. mIke


----------



## T.P. (Oct 12, 2011)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Gooood bear TP. Now you need a big Ga. buck for your OLD SCHOOL TEAM to bump up ya'lls score. Nothing like pressure. mIke



Gee, thanks for reminding me mIke....


----------



## K80 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great film.

What'd you think when that bear came up to your blind?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## T.P. (Oct 12, 2011)

K80 said:


> Great film.
> 
> What'd you think when that bear came up to your blind?



I wanted to reach out and pet him.... but I figured it might not be a good idea.


----------



## Necedah (Oct 12, 2011)

Thoroughly enjoyed the video!
Great hunt.

Dave


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Excellent video and nice bear. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool as can be! Congratulations on your bear and thanks for taking us along.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 12, 2011)

T.P. said:


> I wanted to reach out and pet him.... but I figured it might not be a good idea.



That would have went perfect w some pop. Hey y'all watch this


----------



## jeff doster (Oct 12, 2011)

Great video TP and good bear !Did Eddie kill a bear? I saw your dads hunt on Mike C. phone good bear also. I bet you Eddie and Holder had a blast.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 12, 2011)

jeff doster said:


> Great video TP and good bear !Did Eddie kill a bear? I saw your dads hunt on Mike C. phone good bear also. I bet you Eddie and Holder had a blast.



Hey Jeff, yeah Easy Money killed one. That's him in the picture with me at the end of the video. Well.... you can kinda imagine what kind of time Me, Easy and Bradley Scott had.....


----------



## K80 (Oct 12, 2011)

T.P. said:


> I wanted to reach out and pet him.... but I figured it might not be a good idea.



I bet he woulda turned around and gave you a high five.


----------



## LongBow01 (Oct 13, 2011)

I cant get the video ta play??


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 21, 2011)

Great video!! Congrats on a good bear.
Looks like that would be a great trip!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Oct 22, 2011)

Great Video!!


----------

